# Neutered and breathing fast



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

We just had our dog neutered yesterday. He is going on 11 months old. We picked him up today and he seems to be doing/acting quite normally probably because of the pain meds they gave him. One thing I noticed is when he sleeps sometimes his breathing seems to be a lot faster than when he is awake. It doesnt seem like its all the time so im not sure if maybe he is dreaming or what. I never noticed/watched his breathing prior to the surgery so I don't really have a baseline to judge it. 

I was just curious and trying to be a good pet owner and see if anyone else had any thoughts or ideas? Before I started writing this thread I would say he was breathing every second. He woke up for a few seconds and laid back down and now he is breathing every 3 seconds based on the scientifically proven counting system of 1 1000, 2 1000..... 
When I say i am watching his breathing I am watching his 
belly inflate with air.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We were worried about Archie for a long time. He breathes so fast it's almost scary sometimes. I actually took him to the vet once a few years ago for it. The vet checked him over and said he was fine that some dogs breath differently than others. 


......guess it's true. He's fine and he's still breathing fast sometimes.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you know what medications he was given? I've seen dogs on certain pain meds do this.


----------



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> Do you know what medications he was given? I've seen dogs on certain pain meds do this.


Not sure i will call tomorrow and find out which pain med they gave him. All I know is they said the pain med was administered via a shot and it would last 48-72 hours if that helps at all.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmmm I wonder. When Roo gets Buprenex he does the exact same thing. He's just in a sort of drugged-out slumber.


----------

